# Need a kick in the azz!



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Please somebody save me from myself. I am so tempted to reach out to my ex today. I sit here and tell myself not to do it. Then I sit and compose an email. After composing it I think what is the use and delete it, then immediately start to think about reaching out again. I miss her so much, but I also know that she chose not to be with me. I can't change her mind, I don't really know that I want to change her mind. I am so confused. Make me see reality, I am having a hard time of it today!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Its the holidays. You want to be with people you love. But she is not the one. She will not return your feelings and it will suck.
You deserve someone who loves you back. We all do.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Please somebody save me from myself. I am so tempted to reach out to my ex today. I sit here and tell myself not to do it. Then I sit and compose an email. After composing it I think what is the use and delete it, then immediately start to think about reaching out again. I miss her so much, but I also know that she chose not to be with me. I can't change her mind, I don't really know that I want to change her mind. I am so confused. Make me see reality, I am having a hard time of it today!


I want you to grab a piece of paper and a pen and write down all the pro's and ALL of the cons about getting back together.
NOW!

Its very easy to romanticize the absent partner, especially during the holidays.
Its like wedding fever.
Its too strong to fight.

Oh, and make an agreement with yourself that if you DO write an email, that you will keep it in DRAFT for 24 hours before you even think about sending it.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Please somebody save me from myself. I am so tempted to reach out to my ex today. I sit here and tell myself not to do it. Then I sit and compose an email. After composing it I think what is the use and delete it, then immediately start to think about reaching out again. I miss her so much, but I also know that she chose not to be with me. I can't change her mind, I don't really know that I want to change her mind. I am so confused. Make me see reality, I am having a hard time of it today!


Ynot,
create a new email address [email protected] or something and pretend it's her email. Then spill your heart out and say what you need to. Send her however many emails you need to. Some nice, some angry, etc.

Reply from the address if you need to. Let it be therapeutic communication.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Try here as well:

Internet Oracle


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

SamuraiJack said:


>



I resemble that remark.


----------



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Please somebody save me from myself. I am so tempted to reach out to my ex today. I sit here and tell myself not to do it. Then I sit and compose an email. After composing it I think what is the use and delete it, then immediately start to think about reaching out again. I miss her so much, but I also know that she chose not to be with me. I can't change her mind, I don't really know that I want to change her mind. I am so confused. Make me see reality, I am having a hard time of it today!


ynot,

I feel your pain,.. I struggle with this constantly as my Ex is very close to my mom.. Visits with her 2 or 3 times a month. So I hear what she is going through... It makes it hard. 

I was so wrapped up in taking care of her (in my previous life) when I hear that she may loose her job, and she is in bad place financially. I can hardly stop my self from contacting her.. I did promise her to take care of her... We all did when we married, however I have reached out in the past and got the "I will call you later" speal.. then later never comes. IMHO Let it go as fast as you can. 

In my world, my EX filed, her lack of contact tells it all to me.and she wants nothing to do with me.. Once again IMHO, don't put yourself through this.


----------

